# Last Date for E39



## jim628 (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Jon:

I think this question have been asked before. Can you repeat again, when is the last production date for the current E39 and also when is the last date to order ED for this current E39?

Correct me if I am wrong, since the introduction of E60 Wagon will be 6 months AFTER the E60 sedan, does it mean the production of the current E39 Wagon will continue for another 6 months (thus it can still be ordered a few months after the end of E39 production)?

Thanks,


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Figure that June production is the end of the road
for all E39 variants (but please don't hold me to it)..


June production BMWs will be allocated in April, so
don't hesitate if you want one...


----------

